# New - Please give me some hope



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning

Just joined today and looking for some hope!

Although not officially diagnosed yet I went to have a blood test last week for something unrelated to diabetes.  The results came back and the HbA1c came back as 56..I saw this result before the surgery rang me so had time to have a Google...when the nurse rang I was fully prepared for what she was going to say.

I was gutted.  I was told 4 years ago I was at risk of pre diabetes but as if often the case I guess I pushed it to the back of my mind and carried on as usual. Between then and now I have had both knees replaced due to osteoarthritis and I also have this in both my hips and my back.  I’m in my mid 50’s.  I take medication for high blood pressure but my cholesterol is within normal range. I have been blighted by polycystic ovary syndrome my whole adult life (leads to weight gain which is often hard to lose and also has a high risk of T2).

After having my second knee replacement in 2018, in early 2019 I signed up to NutraCheck and between February and November lost 5 stone...then came the dreaded coronavirus and lockdown and in came home baking...my husband and I had both decided that come the new year we would be back with NutraCheck and we restarted our calorie counting on 2nd January.  The scales showed i had gained 3 1/2 stone...the positive being I’d still managed to keep 1 1/2 stone off.By the time the nurse rang with those dreaded results I’d already shifted 6.5lbs and had changed my NutraCheck to follow a low carb eating plan.  This is very difficult for me as I don’t like much fruit and hardly any vegetables or salad.

I know 56 is in T2 range and know I have to lose a lot more weight and that that number down to at least 48 or under in the first instance and I will go all out to do this.  I’m having a repeat test on 1st Feb and appreciate there won’t be enough time to get my HbA1c down much (if at all) however I am have enough confidence in my ability to get there as quickly as I can.

After all that rambling I will get to my question..if, say, I am eventually successful in reducing my HbA1c to within the green (normal person) range will I ever be able to eat anything nice again (in moderation obviously)? I’m thinking if we go away will I be able to have a slice of pizza, or some cheesecake etc.

I am feeling extremely down and miserable at the moment so need a glimmer of hope to help push me forward.

Thanks
​


----------



## Docb (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi @Mrs AA and welcome to the forum. 

First off, cheer up!  Read around the forum and you will find all is not lost.  Many of us have found ways of managing our T2 in a way which meets our own circumstances and needs.  We are all different and so you need to find a way that suits you, there is no single route that will suit everybody.

I suspect that your route will revolve around controlling your carbohydrate intake, and I mean controlling not cutting out carbohydrate, because diabetes is to a large extent is all about how your body deals with the glucose produced from consuming carbohydrate.  You will be able to eat the things you mention but probably in moderation.  I like to go for quality rather than quantity.  Get a better hit from a smaller amount!


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you...I could never give up carbs totally but I’ve cut them back and am trying to stick to under 100g of carbs per day..I really am very down about it all though but I guess a lot of people are like that in the beginning


----------



## helli (Jan 12, 2021)

I recently read "If you haven't put on weight, got a drinking problem and your hair doesn't look like you have been pulled through a hedge, you have not been taking the lockdown seriously."

I know it was written tongue in cheek but there is some truth in it - you are definitely not alone having put on weight. 
There are some positive stories on this forum, so it is definitely worthwhile reading around. 

You have already taken some great steps - joining the forum, starting your diet and admitting to yourself that you need to make a change. It may seem weird but some people take their diagnosis as a positive - the thing that motivates them to make the difference. 

Good luck with your journey - yes, it is a marathon journey not  a quick sprint.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 12, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Thank you...I could never give up carbs totally but I’ve cut them back and am trying to stick to under 100g of carbs per day..I really am very down about it all though but I guess a lot of people are like that in the beginning


Although  many advocate very low carbs. You have to find what works for you and maintain long term. If you can manage on 100 g a day then start with that and see how you go.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> Although  many advocate very low carbs. You have to find what works for you and maintain long term. If you can manage on 100 g a day then start with that and see how you go.


That as what I’m trying to do...but I need that glimmer of hope which says if I get my HbA1c level down (eventually) to the low 30’s then I will be able to have a slice of pizza or a slice of cheesecake when we go away..


----------



## Christy (Jan 12, 2021)

Hold onto your glimmer of hope...but you may find your taste buds change and you no longer crave these things. I was absolutely gutted with a diagnosis of type 2 & it's really changed my attitude to food. Your bg meter will tell you how well your body reacts to different foods & I see no reason not to be able to have treats just much less regularly than before.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitram said:


> If you put your mind to it and stick to a lower carb intake you should be able to bring your HbA1c down below 48, although low 30s will be more of a challenge. However, bear in mind that you would still be diabetic and the changes you make have to be sustained in order to keep your HbA1c in a good place. There have been some instances on the forum of people who have managed to get themselves back below diabetic level then, for whatever reason, have gone back to their old ways of eating and found themselves back where they started and having to do it all over again.
> 
> As Christy says, as your taste buds change you may find that you no longer hanker after a slice pizza or cheescake anyway. I've certainly found this to be the case with me, even on the occasions when my wife or our sons order in a Domino's.
> 
> Martin


Will keeping carbs below 100g be enough though to get it down under 48? I think anything less than that and I would really struggle...my husband says I have “nursery tastebuds” as I like all the things that children like! I should add that I’m very overweight (and have been most of my adult life) losing the 5 stones I did still left me in the very obese category with a BMI of just under 40. Plenty of scope to really get my HbA1c down if a lose enough weight I guess...have to try and remain positive!


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitram said:


> It would be good if someone came up with an algorithm that said that x amount of carbs leads to a specific reduction in BG level but the reality is that it's impossible to say, as we are all different in what we can tolerate. A 'normal' diet would usually involve between 225g and 325g per day and a low carb diet less than 130g. I average 120g but many members go lower and some much lower. One thing that can help is to keep a food diary, making a note of what you've eaten each day along with the carb content and maybe calories, fat, protein and fibre too.
> 
> Are you able to self-test your BG?


I have the Nutra Check app which logs carbs, sugar, fat, salt etc...I’ve swapped over to the lower carb option which gives me 170g of carbs (for my weight, height, age, how much weight I want to loss and at what rate) but I’m trying to stick to100g or under and so far so good but it’s only been a week since I switched to that option.

I haven’t officially been diagnosed yet as they need 2 HbA1c readings to do that and my second one isn’t until 1st Feb...so I’m hoping against hope that in 4 weeks there might show a small reduction but am aware it usually takes 2-3 months to show...once the second result is back I expect the sour nurse will ring me, be patronising and rub me up the wrong way again (as she did last week) and will bark my instructions to me...whether that includes a monitor only time will tell.  I want to try and get the level down on my own through diet and exercise, I don’t want medication at this point and will refuse it (had metformin prescribed in the past for my PCOS and it didn’t agree with me, although aware there are other meds but would prefer not to take any at the moment)


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Your App makes my spreadsheet sound primitive. I sometimes think I need to move on from the digital Stone Age I inhabit.
> 
> Since an HbA1c looks at your BG level over the preceding 3 months you're right, as a second test only a month after the first will pick up two months that were included in the first test, so I wouldn't expect to see a big change. Normally there would be a 3 month gap so that all the red blood cells found in the first test would have been replaced. Anyway, we need to wait and see.
> 
> ...


I lost 5 stone in 2019 using the Nutra check app, basically it’s good old fashioned calorie counting...if that darn lockdown hadn’t happened I’m sure i would have kept it off as well as I had just renewed my membership for another year, it’s quite cheap too at £29 for app membership for a year...had all that weight stayed off I might not be where I am now so I‘m obviously very disappointed in myself..

The barking nurse who rang me said they usually do another test a week after the first but I’m trying to stay away from places with all this Covid around and as I have a repeat kidney function test already booked she agreed to let me have the repeat test done then..my kidney function test was a bit iffy (I know this can be related) GP has told me to up my water intake which I am now doing, will see if that makes any difference when I have the next test.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2021)

So,,, how do you choose to make your veg taste more appealing? 

eg a very very simple way of making white and green cabbage tastier is a) not boiling it to death in the first place and b) after draining it and if necessary (cos it usually is) squashing it briefly to get more water out, with eg a smaller saucepan lid than the cabbage saucepan lid, then adding some pepper (as much or as little as you like - and white pepper is stronger than freshly ground black and goes further being so much finer so do be careful how much) which simply enhances it.  I only used to like a tiddly bit when I first read someone telling me to do that 40 years ago but now, the more the merrier.  Absolutely enhances it.

Now red cabbage is rather different - think a soupcon of RED wine vinegar (not a gallon LOL) plus a modicom of nutmeg.

Sprouts sliced raw and sauteed in a frying pan together with bacon lardons - shedloads of different things to do with different veg!


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

trophywench said:


> So,,, how do you choose to make your veg taste more appealing?
> 
> eg a very very simple way of making white and green cabbage tastier is a) not boiling it to death in the first place and b) after draining it and if necessary (cos it usually is) squashing it briefly to get more water out, with eg a smaller saucepan lid than the cabbage saucepan lid, then adding some pepper (as much or as little as you like - and white pepper is stronger than freshly ground black and goes further being so much finer so do be careful how much) which simply enhances it.  I only used to like a tiddly bit when I first read someone telling me to do that 40 years ago but now, the more the merrier.  Absolutely enhances it.
> 
> ...


I know, I really need to grow up....cabbage always reminds me of school dinners and all the stalks etc left in it, vile...I like sprouts...I’m finding it a bit difficult with all the talk of frying, as I have always been told low calorie is better so I’ve cut out fat...I have changed bread to Nimble as it’s far lower in carbs and I like to think I’m eating something normal I don’t think I could ever cut bread out of my diet completely...same with potatoes but I’ve drastically cut back on the amount of both which im quite pleased with...Im still trying to get my head around good and bad carbs and good and bad sugars, not sure I will ever understand it


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2021)

Well maybe try to look at it as if all carbs and all sugars are automatically bad - and start searching for the least bad ones instead?

I mean - granulated sugar is almost 100g of carb to 100g of weight, ie nearly 100% carbs - so there's nothing good about it whatsoever, in my personal book.  There are still carbs in granulated artificial sweetener it is true - BUT it is approx 3x as sweet tasting as sugar - so assuming you really are trying to cut down on your consumption of high carb stuff, that means you could swap a teaspoon of sugar in a drink for 1/3 of a tsp of granulated sweetener instead and instantly save yourself having any of those unnecessary carbs every single day.  

And every little helps!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 12, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> I know, I really need to grow up....cabbage always reminds me of school dinners and all the stalks etc left in it, vile...I like sprouts...I’m finding it a bit difficult with all the talk of frying, as I have always been told low calorie is better so I’ve cut out fat...I have changed bread to Nimble as it’s far lower in carbs and I like to think I’m eating something normal I don’t think I could ever cut bread out of my diet completely...same with potatoes but I’ve drastically cut back on the amount of both which im quite pleased with...Im still trying to get my head around good and bad carbs and good and bad sugars, not sure I will ever understand it


For many years I could tolerate somethings but gradually had to first reduce the quantity of somethings, then later on cut them out regularly.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 12, 2021)

grovesy said:


> For many years I could tolerate somethings but gradually had to first reduce the quantity of somethings, then later on cut them out regularly.


That is what I’m hoping I will be able to do eventually, just not sure how it might take


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 13, 2021)

Can I ask something else...I see everybody saying they might have a high reading on their monitors...I don’t have one yet..however everything I read says you will know when your levels are too high or too low...I feel the same throughout the day regardless of what I have eaten, this has always been the same, I feel no different throughout the day now than I did, say 2 years ago, or even longer...im so confused by it all


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 13, 2021)

I love cabbage salad which is very easy in a food processor. Thinly slice a quarter of a white cabbage, a quarter of a red cabbage and an onion using the food processor. Chuck everything into a bowl and add a generous amount of salt (several table spoons). Mix it all together using your hands and then leave for 10 to 15 minutes to wilt down. Transfer to a colander and rinse the salt off and leave to dry. Throw in a generous handful of fresh chopped coriander and mix well. Really nice with grilled (and if we ever get any better weather barbequed) meats and kebabs. As an alternative to the coriander, try adding mayo and a teaspoon or two of Dijon mustard for a cabbage slaw although I usually add sliced kale and sliced spinach if I'm making a slaw. Great way of upping your veg intake.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2021)

Hmm - I hate coriander!  Love the cabbage etc but .... we're all different.  Can't stand things like chervil that are aniseed-y either whereas a touch of tarragon in sauce tartare doesn't bother me cos the other ingredients are enough to mask it - but my eldest stepdaughter (the chef!) can't even stand that much.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 13, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Morning
> 
> Just joined today and looking for some hope!
> 
> ...


You sound so much like me it is uncanny.
I LOVE cooking and eating and baking.
The great news is you can have wonderful baking and culinary/foodie adventures with amazing results that taste even nicer than the old carb recipes you've been using.
You can eat all the lovely food you've learned to love but made with different ingredients you haven't met yet.
This is not the end of your food likes it is the beginning of your food loves.

Pop along to my Facebook page. You are in for some eye opening and you don't have hope you have something better the solid definite positive reality of a future where you eat/cook whatever you like and no more weight/diabetes/PCOS problems. I know it sounds like some sort of clickbait too good to be true thing - but it is so simple it makes me cry that so many people end up where you and I did and it was all completely avoidable. But on the plus side - it is also all completely fixable and it doesn't take buying into any expensive diet plans or subscribing to anybody - just some informed changes and a relearning of how to cook/create food with keto-friendly ingredients.

Here's my Facebook page.

You can find various posts of mine here and some recipes etc but there is more on Facebook.










						The Naughty Diabetic's Dream Come True
					

The Naughty Diabetic's Dream Come True. 511 likes · 8 talking about this. Jan 2019 diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes  July 2019  - successfully reversed it by diet changes.  This page shares how I did...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## grovesy (Jan 13, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Can I ask something else...I see everybody saying they might have a high reading on their monitors...I don’t have one yet..however everything I read says you will know when your levels are too high or too low...I feel the same throughout the day regardless of what I have eaten, this has always been the same, I feel no different throughout the day now than I did, say 2 years ago, or even longer...im so confused by it all


It is not always the case, with everyone.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2021)

Cutting back on fat - which you can digest and deal with just fine, but continuing to eat carbs, which you digest and then have high levels of blood glucose doesn't seen a logical way to deal with the problem.
If you want to have pizza or cheesecake there are low carb options - look for fat head pizza dough, which is also good for sausage rolls - and you need to find the low carb cheesecake because after a while not eating sugar, things which are  'normally' sweetened seen sickeningly sweet.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 13, 2021)

Iv


Drummer said:


> Cutting back on fat - which you can digest and deal with just fine, but continuing to eat carbs, which you digest and then have high levels of blood glucose doesn't seen a logical way to deal with the problem.
> If you want to have pizza or cheesecake there are low carb options - look for fat head pizza dough, which is also good for sausage rolls - and you need to find the low carb cheesecake because after a while not eating sugar, things which are  'normally' sweetened seen sickeningly swe


I have looked up the fat head pizza dough recipe and the ingredients are in my shopping basket for delivery tomorrow...I am a little worried about the fat content though as I still need to lose a lot of weight but I’m sure for a treat occasionally it will be fine...


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 13, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Iv
> 
> I have looked up the fat head pizza dough recipe and the ingredients are in my shopping basket for delivery tomorrow...I am a little worried about the fat content though as I still need to lose a lot of weight but I’m sure for a treat occasionally it will be fine...


You should be eating high fat every day.
You will lose weight faster and easier by eating high fat - as long as you are also eating very low carb.
This means losing weight by eating keto recipe pizzas, cheese, double cream, keto recipe cheesecake, keto recipe cream cakes, fatty steaks, etc etc

Changing your eating habits to be healthier means eating more fat. If your body is using only fat as fuel the fat will be used up and will not cause you any health problems and it certainly will not make you gain weight.

I have been eating this way for two years now without cutting any calories - in fact I have eaten more calories than usual and I have lost weight. Not a lot because I haven't until now started exercising.  Now I am exercising I am getting thinner noticeably quickly. I am eating a keto recipe cake with extra thick double cream at the moment. It has no effect on my blood sugars and I will not be gaining weight at all.  My cholesterol levels are also absolutely fine and better than they were when I ate so-called 'healthy' low fat foods.

I too had PCOS - hormonal imbalances are often caused by a combination of factors one of which is not having enough 'good' fat in your diet to help your hormone system regulate itself.

Bad fats are fats that are created from processing food - so vegetable fats and polyunsaturated fats and rapeseed oil have been shown incontrovertibly to cause hormonal problems and weight gain as are processed grains. 

Getting rid of carbs (except for naturally included ones in the veg and berries and few fruits we can cope well with) and swapping in fibre and getting rid of bad processed fats and swapping in unprocessed ones - coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, butter, lard, ghee and animal fats makes a massive difference and allows the body to do its work without being overloaded with stuff it can't handle.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 13, 2021)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> You should be eating high fat every day.
> You will lose weight faster and easier by eating high fat - as long as you are also eating very low carb.
> This means losing weight by eating keto recipe pizzas, cheese, double cream, keto recipe cheesecake, keto recipe cream cakes, fatty steaks, etc etc
> 
> ...


I couldn’t cope with doing keto..I need to have just a little bread (1 slice of Nimble) and 1 small potato to keep me sane..I have so much weight to lose I find it hard to believe I’ll be able to lose anything if I have too much fat in diet..I hate vegetables...I’m finding things very hard to think I’m going to have to spend the rest of my life eating like this


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> I couldn’t cope with doing keto..I need to have just a little bread (1 slice of Nimble) and 1 small potato to keep me sane..I have so much weight to lose I find it hard to believe I’ll be able to lose anything if I have too much fat in diet..I hate vegetables...I’m finding things very hard to think I’m going to have to spend the rest of my life eating like this


If you eat low carb bread and swap the potato for a lower carb alternative - I put sliced swede under the meat when I roast it for instance, then you should be able to lose weight easily - we don't get fat from eating fat, it is carbohydrates which make for a build up of bodyfat.
I find that the small amount of carbs I can cope with can be got from some tasty foods but I do Atkins, not KETO, which seems far more boring. I started eating low carb back in the 1970s when I realised that what we ate at home was fairly lacking in carbohydrate and since getting my own place and a husband, and a diet sheet from the doctor, my weight was no longer stable. 
My younger metabolism could get rid of half a stone in three days if I cut out the carbs.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 13, 2021)

Drummer said:


> If you eat low carb bread and swap the potato for a lower carb alternative - I put sliced swede under the meat when I roast it for instance, then you should be able to lose weight easily - we don't get fat from eating fat, it is carbohydrates which make for a build up of bodyfat.
> I find that the small amount of carbs I can cope with can be got from some tasty foods but I do Atkins, not KETO, which seems far more boring. I started eating low carb back in the 1970s when I realised that what we ate at home was fairly lacking in carbohydrate and since getting my own place and a husband, and a diet sheet from the doctor, my weight was no longer stable.
> My younger metabolism could get rid of half a stone in three days if I cut out the carbs.


I try not have both on the same day...I had no bread yesterday or today but I had one small potato (170g) which I cut into chips and had with some chilli chicken....no bread tomorrow either but, again, a small potato for dinner


----------



## Drummer (Jan 13, 2021)

If the potato is boiled then it represents about 27gm of carb - that is equal to all of my second (evening) meal, including the dessert, so it is quite a significant amount for me - and far less tasty than the various vegetables I eat regularly and the desserts I make with jelly, custard or cream or yoghurt with berries.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 13, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> I couldn’t cope with doing keto..I need to have just a little bread (1 slice of Nimble) and 1 small potato to keep me sane..I have so much weight to lose I find it hard to believe I’ll be able to lose anything if I have too much fat in diet..I hate vegetables...I’m finding things very hard to think I’m going to have to spend the rest of my life eating like this


I just made bread today. You don't have to restrict yourself to a slice now and then - and in any case one slice of 'real' bread will do more harm to your weight loss than an entire loaf of the keto version.
My husband who is not diabetic cannot tell the difference between the keto bread I make and the good quality wholemeal bread we used to buy. Keto does not mean doing without bread, chips, pork pies, christmas pudding, stuffing and gravy with your roast dinners and what is more you can have versions that cannot be distinguished as 'keto' - I am not talking about cauliflower crust and fathead dough - I am talking about proper pastry and pizza dough made with yeast.
Here are just a few of my recipes.
Keto chocolate eclairs, keto stuffed crust pizza, keto coconut ganache chocolates, keto flaxseed bread shown with a butter and chia seed strawberry jam, keto corned beef and 'potato' pie (I used celeriac and cauliflower instead of potato and nobody could tell)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 13, 2021)

The secret to these recipes is that I swap fibre instead of carb flours and sugars. Which means they are not anywhere near as calorific as the usual versions and are more filling and still have the flavour and texture of the original versions.

Don't worry you will work it out eventually. In the meantime don't get too despondent - I know I spent most of my first few months pinching myself because I couldn't believe I wasn't dreaming this stuff.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

the problem I have is I don’t like vegetables, so I am finding it very difficult to get enough to eat if I remove that one small potato...honestly I can’t live my life depriving myself of absolutely everything I enjoy eating, I might just as well not be here if that is the case..I know people who eat lots of veg find this difficult to understand but there you go, that’s me


----------



## Docb (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't lose heart @MrsAA, there will be a way that suits you somewhere.  

How are things going generally?  In your first post, you said that you needed and wanted to lose some weight.  Any progress on that front with the changes you have made so far?


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

Docb said:


> Don't lose heart @MrsAA, there will be a way that suits you somewhere.
> 
> How are things going generally?  In your first post, you said that you needed and wanted to lose some weight.  Any progress on that front with the changes you have made so far?


Yes I’ve lost almost a stone in 2 weeks (stared back calorie counting on 2nd January), hope to get another half a stone off before my second blood test on 1st February...)won’t even bother celebrating my birthday the day before as there’s nothing worth celebrating at the moment) had fish and chips and a slice of cake planned as a treat to keep me on track with the calorie counting but obviously that can’t happen now, so I can be miserable about being a year older and not having anything nice to eat..

Would be good if there was a reduction showing in my HbA1c but suspect it will be too early for that as only 4 weeks since the first one..


----------



## Docb (Jan 14, 2021)

That's good and don't be too pessimistic about your next HbA1c.... there's a chance that you could be in for a pleasant surprise.  As I say, you have got find the way that suits you and if swapping pots for veg is not going to work then focus on your weight target because it seems that you can do something about that.

PS for the fish and chips.... go to the best chippie in your area, get a lightly battered fish and a very small portion of chips. Have them wrapped separately and don't put them in a plastic bag.  That way (good chippie, light batter, separate wrapping, allowed to breathe) there is a good chance you will get home with something other than a soggy pile of gunge. Have waiting, a warmed plate, a pepper mill, decent tartare sauce or some coleslaw, and enjoy.  And it won't push your BG into unwanted territory.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

Docb said:


> That's good and don't be too pessimistic about your next HbA1c.... there's a chance that you could be in for a pleasant surprise.  As I say, you have got find the way that suits you and if swapping pots for veg is not going to work then focus on your weight target because it seems that you can do something about that.
> 
> PS for the fish and chips.... go to the best chippie in your area, get a lightly battered fish and a very small portion of chips. Have them wrapped separately and don't put them in a plastic bag.  That way (good chippie, light batter, separate wrapping, allowed to breathe) there is a good chance you will get home with something other than a soggy pile of gunge. Have waiting, a warmed plate, a pepper mill, decent tartare sauce or some coleslaw, and enjoy.  And it won't push your BG into unwanted territory.


We live by the coast so tend to drive the short distance to the prom and eat them in the car, we take a knife and fork, and eat them so they are piping hot and not soggy...thank you for the last bit..makes me feel a bit better


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Yes I’ve lost almost a stone in 2 weeks (stared back calorie counting on 2nd January), hope to get another half a stone off before my second blood test on 1st February...)won’t even bother celebrating my birthday the day before as there’s nothing worth celebrating at the moment) had fish and chips and a slice of cake planned as a treat to keep me on track with the calorie counting but obviously that can’t happen now, so I can be miserable about being a year older and not having anything nice to eat..
> 
> Would be good if there was a reduction showing in my HbA1c but suspect it will be too early for that as only 4 weeks since the first one..


If it is stressing you out trying to do reduce carbs or low carb, why not continue with what is working for your weight loss. Then review after your blood test. 
I know from personal experience that trying to be too restrictive, I could not maintain long term.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 14, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> the problem I have is I don’t like vegetables, so I am finding it very difficult to get enough to eat if I remove that one small potato...honestly I can’t live my life depriving myself of absolutely everything I enjoy eating, I might just as well not be here if that is the case..I know people who eat lots of veg find this difficult to understand but there you go, that’s me


I eat hardly any veg at all. I go days without any.  If you make pies with almond and coconut flour crust and make bread with linseed/flaxseed and other fibres you get fibres obviously and most of the micronutrients and vitamins and minerals required and if you have some berries once in a while and a slice of lemon in your tea you get your vitamin C.  If you eat double cream and high fat cheeses and eggs you get your calcium. The occasional tomato and I have a recipe for chips that taste and feel almost exactly like potato ones. I must admit I had chips at the chippy once in a while during the first six months after my diagnosis.  But eventually as I expanded my repertoire and found yummy alternatives I just stopped enjoying them. Now and then I sneak one from my husband and then halfway through it I don't even want to finish the one these days.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

grovesy said:


> If it is stressing you out trying to do reduce carbs or low carb, why not continue with what is working for your weight loss. Then review after your blood test.
> I know from personal experience that trying to be too restrictive, I could not maintain long term.


That’s what I’m doing but trying to reduce carb intake as well..I just see so many posts saying you should not eat this and you should not eat that and you”lol never be able to have an ice cream or piece of cake again that fills me with sadness...as although I can cope eating this way at home if we go away I’d like to think I can still have a piece of cake or some fries with my burger (happy to forgo the roll, I usually do anyway), or a slice of pizza....


----------



## Docb (Jan 14, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> That’s what I’m doing but trying to reduce carb intake as well..I just see so many posts saying you should not eat this and you should not eat that and you”lol never be able to have an ice cream or piece of cake again that fills me with sadness...as although I can cope eating this way at home if we go away I’d like to think I can still have a piece of cake or some fries with my burger (happy to forgo the roll, I usually do anyway), or a slice of pizza....



Don't over interpret some of these posts @MrsAA.  What most are suggesting is the things that have worked for them and maybe worth you thinking about.  Sometimes the ideas are good for you, sometimes they are not.  OK some seem a bit more prescriptive than others, but that is what you get in a broad community like ours. Most of us have found a way through it all, taking a bit from here, a bit from there to finish up with what suits us.

Me?  I have used the collective experience of the forum to arrive at a combination of reduced carb intake by making a few simple dietry changes, losing a bit of weight, making sure I get some regular exercise and minimal medication.  HbA1c down from 88 to under 40 in six months and is stable at that.  My combination has worked for me, you have just got to find yours.

Fish and chips straight from the shop and eaten on the sea front.  Mmmmmm, I envy you.  Just remember, lightly battered fish and a small portion of chips and put the pot of tartare sauce in your bag.  Swap quantity for quality!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 14, 2021)

Just some more ideas so you can see some options for you to choose from when you decide to explore.

Everything in these pictures is keto.  And by that I mean the entire decent sized portion. You don't need to have a teeny bit and feel guilty you can eat it all and know you are staying within dietary guidelines. If you want to restrict calories then as long as you can up your activity level a bit that will have the same effect and when you eat a keto diet your metabolism uses up calories faster and reduces your fat levels without you getting the cravings and feelings of going without you would on a carb laden calorie restricted diet.
You can see moussaka (but that can be made with keto pasta and turned into lasagne easily if you don't like aubergine) various breads, rhubarb teacake, quiche, strawberry ice-cream, home made butter, keto chips with steak and tzatziki, keto ravioli with keto pasta, some other pizzas I made with a yeast based baked crust and another loaf.  I bake bread regularly.  You can certainly eat burgers with or without the buns.
But you asked for hope and I shall get lost now and stop bombarding you. Fingers crossed you now can see that things will be fine and you can eat enjoyably all the things you love and tackle your diabetes and PCOS at the same time and they don't need to be in conflict at all. Ice cream can help you if you use the lowest carb ingredients to make it.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't you just want to climb into your computer screen and devour the lot... I know I do! @Not WorriedAtAll you really are a genius!


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

Anitram said:


> Please bear in mind that all the advice is well-intentioned and is from people who are managing their diabetes day in, day out. You don't have to take any of it, of course - that's your choice - but please try and take on board that this is also about long-term health and the reality that, when poorly managed, diabetes can lead to serious complications.
> 
> We're here to support you.
> 
> Martin


I know it is well intentioned and I’m very grateful to all the people that have responded to my posts and I’m heartened to see that so many people have found things which suit them...I know I’m a fussy eater and I have an incredibly sweet tooth in so far as I rarely have a starter when we go out or away preferring to save the calories for pudding, I doubt that will ever change sadly!


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 14, 2021)

I was a sugar addict pre diagnosis and I also ate way too much starchy carbs like bread and pasta albeit wholemeal versions and potatoes but I decided that it had to stop because my body could no longer tolerate it. 
I remember the thought one day sitting in the retinopathy screening waiting room not long after diagnosis (it was just before Easter) that I would never ever be able to have another Cadbury's Cream Egg and the rest of my life suddenly seeming like a very long road ahead. But then I looked at the guy opposite me who was partially blind and realised how totally trivial my thought was. The fact of the matter is that if I have one CCE I will want another and it is a slippery slope that I have only just managed to scramble off, so there is no way I am going to sabotage myself by climbing back on.

You have to be prepared to change and yes, birthday's and Christmas, you are allowed to have a special treat or two but your tastes do change once you curb your sweet tooth. You have to accept that change is important and possible and just take it one day at a time with those changes rather than looking ahead to a time at some point in the future. 
I found it really helped keep me on the straight and narrow to see via a BG meter what those foods were doing to my BG levels. Diabetes is slow and insidious. You often don't have symptoms or complications from it until it is too late to do something about it, so actually seeing your BG levels rising after you eat high carb foods highlights the dangers and encourages you to manage it better. 

You seem to think you are a special case but many of us have been through this thought process. I can tell you that I feel so much fitter and healthier for changing my diet I would not go back to it now. 
Find low carb foods that you do enjoy. Make them yourself like @NotWorriedAtAll 
Don't just say, "I can't do this!" You can! Just take it one day at a time and one meal at a time and find new low carb treats.... like the chocolate eclairs mentioned. We are all trying to help you but ultimately you need to help yourself.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 14, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I was a sugar addict pre diagnosis and I also ate way too much starchy carbs like bread and pasta albeit wholemeal versions and potatoes but I decided that it had to stop because my body could no longer tolerate it.
> I remember the thought one day sitting in the retinopathy screening waiting room not long after diagnosis (it was just before Easter) that I would never ever be able to have another Cadbury's Cream Egg and the rest of my life suddenly seeming like a very long road ahead. But then I looked at the guy opposite me who was partially blind and realised how totally trivial my thought was. The fact of the matter is that if I have one CCE I will want another and it is a slippery slope that I have only just managed to scramble off, so there is no way I am going to sabotage myself by climbing back on.
> 
> You have to be prepared to change and yes, birthday's and Christmas, you are allowed to have a special treat or two but your tastes do change once you curb your sweet tooth. You have to accept that change is important and possible and just take it one day at a time with those changes rather than looking ahead to a time at some point in the future.
> ...


I am helping myself, I think, I’ve lost almost a stone in 2 weeks...I’ve cut down carbs from way over 400g a day to anything between 50-80g a day which I think is excellent seeing as I ate potatoes and bread every day, but I am finding it extremely difficult to come to terms with the fact that I will be eating this boring food for the rest of my life..at the moment I can’t stand for any length of time because of osteoarthritis in my hips and back so cooking all those things shown above wouldn’t be possible for me, so I’ll just have to get on with and accept the boring stuff is here to stay.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 14, 2021)

Ice cream was originally a lot of eggs and cream - made into a custard, and you can still have both custard and icecream, you can make an almond sponge, drench it in sherry, or let frozen berries melt over it, then cover with a double strength sugar free jelly and when it is set top it with real custard and then add whipped cream, and it is still low carb.
Many foods which are sold to the general population can be made 'safe' for diabetics, but we need to make them ourselves because they have been adulterated with cheap ingredients - like the recipe for so called icecream which is mostly pulverised fruit with hardly any cream, or even none, or commercial products which are chemicals and low fat milk.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 15, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Ice cream was originally a lot of eggs and cream - made into a custard, and you can still have both custard and icecream, you can make an almond sponge, drench it in sherry, or let frozen berries melt over it, then cover with a double strength sugar free jelly and when it is set top it with real custard and then add whipped cream, and it is still low carb.
> Many foods which are sold to the general population can be made 'safe' for diabetics, but we need to make them ourselves because they have been adulterated with cheap ingredients - like the recipe for so called icecream which is mostly pulverised fruit with hardly any cream, or even none, or commercial products which are chemicals and low fat milk.


It was weigh in day for me and managed 5.5lbs off so that’s a stone off in 2 weeks...very pleased about that.  I find chucking a few frozen raspberries into some yoghurt sort of reminds me of ice cream.

A question...I understand you have two HbA1c above 48 to be confirmed as T2 diabetic.  What happens if, on the second test it’s under 48? Ok I’m clutching at straws here probably but would They confirm T2 or wait for the result of another HbA1c test?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 15, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> What happens if, on the second test it’s under 48? Ok I’m clutching at straws here probably but would They confirm T2 or wait for the result of another HbA1c test?


Different Drs seem to have slightly different approaches, so I think it depends on what sort you’ve got.

Some seem happy to give people a few ‘chances’ with levels around 48-50 before confirming diagnosis, while others make the call immediately and consider T2 to be permanent and progressive. 

More and more seem happy to consider the idea of ‘remission’ these days though - notably because of the big DiRECT trial and its results.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 15, 2021)

I was diagnosed on just one test, but my Hba1c was 91 so pretty definite.


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 15, 2021)

The nurse said to me I needed two tests to confirm so I’ll hang on to the slim hope it might have come down...as an aside I just looked at my test results online and noticed a thyroid test which wasn’t there when I last looked..the result is borderline and needs to be repeated...might this have an effect on HbA1c does anyone know (as you can see I’m still finding straws to clutch at)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 15, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> The nurse said to me I needed two tests to confirm so I’ll hang on to the slim hope it might have come down...as an aside I just looked at my test results online and noticed a thyroid test which wasn’t there when I last looked..the result is borderline and needs to be repeated...might this have an effect on HbA1c does anyone know (as you can see I’m still finding straws to clutch at)


No not usally.
I believe 2 tests for HBA1Cis classed as gold standard these days,


----------



## MrsAA (Jan 15, 2021)

grovesy said:


> No not usally.
> I believe 2 tests for HBA1Cis classed as gold standard these days,


I will count myself lucky in that case


----------



## MrsAA (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello again

Thought I’d give an update.

I had a HbA1c result of 56 originally, I asked for a repeat test as i had no symptoms..that came back as borderline so the nurse wanted to repeat it again before a diagnosis was confirmed.  The repeat borderline test came back as 43 

I have a telephone appointment with the nurse on Monday but she did say last time if the result was under 48 she wouldn’t be putting a diagnosis of T2 on my records.

I know 43 is within the pre diabetic range so I’m expecting further blood tests over the next few months but I’m committed to something I never thought I’d say and that is low carb seems to be the way to go..she who thought she could never eat lunch without bread or dinner without potatoes now manages perfectly well with 30g or less of carbs per day...who’d have thought it! Oh and I’ve lost two and a half stone since 2nd January which is a bonus


----------



## Christy (Mar 3, 2021)

@MrsAA . This is fantastic! Both your weight loss and decrease in HbA1c. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Mar 3, 2021)

MrsAA said:


> Hello again
> 
> Thought I’d give an update.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.  That is brilliant news.  I'm so happy for you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2021)

Wow! Thanks for the update @MrsAA - great to hear how well your results have come down (and your weight!!), and how well you have taken to a lower carb way of eating - well done you!


----------



## MAC2020 (Mar 5, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I love cabbage salad which is very easy in a food processor. Thinly slice a quarter of a white cabbage, a quarter of a red cabbage and an onion using the food processor. Chuck everything into a bowl and add a generous amount of salt (several table spoons). Mix it all together using your hands and then leave for 10 to 15 minutes to wilt down. Transfer to a colander and rinse the salt off and leave to dry. Throw in a generous handful of fresh chopped coriander and mix well. Really nice with grilled (and if we ever get any better weather barbequed) meats and kebabs. As an alternative to the coriander, try adding mayo and a teaspoon or two of Dijon mustard for a cabbage slaw although I usually add sliced kale and sliced spinach if I'm making a slaw. Great way of upping your veg intake.


Very similar to making Kimchi (fermented cabbage): salted cabbage, carrots, chinese raddish daikon; when wilted rinse off salt, add red chilli paste or flakes, leave to ferment, put in fridge. Keeps for ages. And very good for you!


----------

